# Rigging?



## Dani (May 24, 2007)

How best to hang a person from the ceiling. 

He needs to actually fall from the rafters in a straight jacket. 

Harry Houdini in Ragtime

Any suggestions?


----------



## icewolf08 (May 24, 2007)

Dani said:


> How best to hang a person from the ceiling.
> He needs to actually fall from the rafters in a straight jacket.
> Harry Houdini in Ragtime
> Any suggestions?



Rigging in general, and especially flying people is not a subject that can freely be discussed here on the boards for liability reasons. If you need to do rigging work it is best you call a professional who actually can come to your theatre. If you need to fly people, it is best you call a rigging company that specializes in that. If you can't get that professional help then I would suggest you not attempt to fly people.


----------



## Footer (May 24, 2007)

Not touching that with a 300' pole with a clown on the end.


----------



## Van (May 24, 2007)

Third Rail! Third Rail ! You Touched the Third Rail!

I understand the frustration you are going through right now. What Icewolf said is 100% correct. Call "Flying By Foy" or since you are in Penn. call Sapsis Rigging. Get a consult from a real rigger. Due to Liability and other constraints we are PROHIBITED from addressing these things on CB. 
Sorry. I know it my seems silly at first, but think about it, something like 75% of all falls from 6' or higher are fatal. Accidents in rigging aren't ever minor.


----------



## gafftaper (May 24, 2007)

Use a dummy or use a professional rigger. 

Do Not attempt the stunt you have described on your own.


----------



## avkid (May 24, 2007)

Dani said:


> How best to hang a person from the ceiling.
> He needs to actually fall from the rafters in a straight jacket.
> Harry Houdini in Ragtime
> Any suggestions?


I see you are in Pennsylvania, this is all you need to know:
http://www.sapsis-rigging.com/


----------



## Dani (May 24, 2007)

I completely understand. Thanks muchos for the contact.


----------



## stantonsound (May 24, 2007)

I know that this isn't really a good question, as there are so many variables, but what does a company like Sapsis or Foy charge to come in and provide a service such as flying a person for the show described? Just curious.


----------



## Footer (May 24, 2007)

stantonsound said:


> I know that this isn't really a good question, as there are so many variables, but what does a company like Sapsis or Foy charge to come in and provide a service such as flying a person for the show described? Just curious.



I worked on a show with foy about 4 years ago, I remember it being around 6k, though they trained one of our riggers to run the show, so we didn't have to pay a foy guy to stay in town. They come in, do the install, stay through tech and opening then leave. When the run is done they can either come in and drop the points or you can drop the gear and ship it back.


----------



## soundlight (May 24, 2007)

As others have said, there is only one way to do this...hire professionals. Flying by Foy, ZFX Flying, or Sapsis. That is the only kind of answer that anyone on the forums can give or else the thread is closed.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 25, 2007)

This is what I get for working long huge gigs. I had my "safety police" hat on and everybody else already did it for me! Cool!

Guess I'll have to go be crusty somewhere else now.

(P.S. Hire a real rigging/flying company!) There. I feel so much better now.


----------



## Footer (May 25, 2007)

What Rigger? said:


> This is what I get for working long huge gigs. I had my "safety police" hat on and everybody else already did it for me! Cool!
> Guess I'll have to go be crusty somewhere else now.
> (P.S. Hire a real rigging/flying company!) There. I feel so much better now.



Yes, but while you were making flat rate (or whatever...) climbing around, we were making bubkiss sitting squabbling.


----------



## Van (May 26, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> Yes, but while you were making flat rate (or whatever...) climbing around, we were making bubkiss sitting squabbling.



Not me! I'm on salary! 


BTW you'll be happy to know this post was brought to you via a Firefox browser on a Ubuntu build. I might , Just Might, get to like this.


----------



## Footer (May 26, 2007)

Van said:


> Not me! I'm on salary!
> BTW you'll be happy to know this post was brought to you via a Firefox browser on a Ubuntu build. I might , Just Might, get to like this.



All salary mean is they pay you less to work more . Even though half the time I work its bla bla bla a week. 

www.mythtv.com http://g-ding.tv/.... has been the best thing that linux has ever done for me personally. I am now adding a second slave box to put in my office/studio. Even my girlfriend loves it. 500gb hard drive (250 hours of video), 2 tuner cards, life is sweet.


----------



## Van (May 27, 2007)

Oh Sure I get the same if I'm working 60,80,100 hours or 40. but I can also post on controlbooth and not clock out. Wait a minute that doesn't sound nearly as cool as I would like.......


----------



## Footer (May 27, 2007)

Van said:


> Oh Sure I get the same if I'm working 60,80,100 hours or 40. but I can also post on controlbooth and not clock out. Wait a minute that doesn't sound nearly as cool as I would like.......



Ya but you get all those cool perks... like health insurance..... and dental.... and not have to file 3 million different way for taxes...... there are few things better in life then surfing the net and running a LX console at the same time and never missing a cue, so it can be done (I am better board op when I am districted, I tend to not be able to shut off my design mind when I'm board opping so I jump cues left and right, my computer takes me out of the show and makes me pay attention to the com and the go button).


----------



## What Rigger? (May 27, 2007)

Ah, but Footer, here is the great thing about working for a corporate entity which also happens to be an IATSE shop:
I hit every premium last week in 50+ hours (that's where I stopped counting), except holiday pay. Straight time, time & 1/2, double time, and the ever so elusive GOLDEN TIME (aka Triple Time). Along with my pay bump-up for swing shift and graveyard. Along with high time (starting at double time), board operator rate, and meal penalties (extra cash when your lunch break gets killed by "gotta get it done")
Maybe I did make $800 in one day...but [email protected] do I miss my family, and all you guys too. Control Booth makes me feel almost human again! All hail the crew, no matter WHAT they do or don't pay us.
that movie better make a ton of cash, i swear to god


----------



## stantonsound (May 27, 2007)

You know what's even better than triple time? Minimum calls! 10 hour call, on a holiday weekend (with bonus), but only 3 hours of work! That's what I love about companies with deep pockets. I've been home for 4 hours and am still getting paid.


----------



## BillESC (May 27, 2007)

My very first IA gig was the load in for On The Town with Phillis Newman at the Imperial Theater in NY. We did five 16 hour days starting on a Saturday. Sunday started at time and a half for the first 8 and double for the second. Monday was a national holiday. Tuesday was rehearsals and Wednesday rehearsal and evening Preview. I grossed around 2K which was a lot of money in 1971.

BTW, I was on the Props crew and our gear was on the last of the seven semi's, didn't do a thing till Monday night.


----------



## Footer (May 27, 2007)

BillESC said:


> My very first IA gig was the load in for On The Town with Phillis Newman at the Imperial Theater in NY. We did five 16 hour days starting on a Saturday. Sunday started at time and a half for the first 8 and double for the second. Monday was a national holiday. Tuesday was rehearsals and Wednesday rehearsal and evening Preview. I grossed around 2K which was a lot of money in 1971.
> BTW, I was on the Props crew and our gear was on the last of the seven semi's, didn't do a thing till Monday night.



What, no music stands to set up?


----------



## BillESC (May 28, 2007)

I did sweep the stage floor several times a day for something to do...LOL


----------

